# Betta Tattoos?



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

So, considering how I switched my idea of a tattoo to getting a betta (most likely Buddha, even if he passes by then), I was wondering if anyone here has one?

I was originally going to gget a tribal Umbreon tattoo in tribute to Pokemon and how it's influenced my life, but now I want to get something of the fish that saved my life.

Soooo pics?


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> So, considering how I switched my idea of a tattoo to getting a betta (most likely Buddha, even if he passes by then), I was wondering if anyone here has one?
> 
> I was originally going to gget a tribal Umbreon tattoo in tribute to Pokemon and how it's influenced my life, but now I want to get something of the fish that saved my life.
> 
> Soooo pics?


I have four tats, the newest being a Japanese symbol called ShinRai that I got when I found out I had cancer back in June...but, I have no betta tattoos.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Thinking of getting a betta tattoo on my foot


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

i've been wanting a tattoo in the style of japanese koi tattoos but of my bettas. i'd want to draw the art myself though (i have for all of my tattoos) so i'd have to study the style a bit, and i've just not had the time.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I want to get a betta tattoo on my shoulder blade


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> I want to get a betta tattoo on my shoulder blade


Hurts like hell there


----------



## spangle (Oct 28, 2010)

I actually had a betta tattoo done today, i think it looks awesome but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I have one but its part of a larger white ink tribal tattoo down my whole left shoulder I am planning on getting a separate betta one eventually


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Pretty awesome tattoo.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I've been thinking about getting one... but meh I'm not sure. If I get a tat, I want it to mean something... and be somewhere where no one will see it/I won't have a hard time covering it (soon to be school teacher here)

If I got one I think I'd want one with bettas circling each other in a yin yang or something similar in a tribal style...

It's either that or something musical related, though I doubt I'll ever get one at all.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

twolovers101 said:


> I've been thinking about getting one... but meh I'm not sure. If I get a tat, I want it to mean something... and be somewhere where no one will see it/I won't have a hard time covering it (soon to be school teacher here)
> 
> If I got one I think I'd want one with bettas circling each other in a yin yang or something similar in a tribal style...
> 
> It's either that or something musical related, though I doubt I'll ever get one at all.


you only really have to worry about below the wrists and above the neck...i've got tattoos all over my left arm (none on the right, i'm saving it for a project) and if i put on a dress shirt you'd never know  i rarely ever have to cover them up since my job (forklift operator/product receiver) is very lasseis-faire (or however it's spelled) about dress code, and as long as you're not dirty and smelly, overly revealing or wearing clothes with profanities, they really don't care. i've openly worn clothes with anarchist/socialist writing and symbols on them and no one bats an eyelash, whereas ten years ago i'd be fired and probably blacklisted for such things at a comparable job.


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

I have four tattoos so far...no betta ones yet...a betta tattoo is on the top of my wish list though! I've seen some gorgeous ones just doing a google search...


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

i have one on my forearm,ill try upload some pics in the next few days,i think its a combtail.,not too sure,wasnt really into bettas wen i got it done,i just thought it was a cool pic


----------



## bettasaur (Sep 17, 2012)

There's actually a thread for this! Haha. I stumbled across it when I googled betta tattoo pictures. 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=65526


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I would like to do something like this


----------



## spangle (Oct 28, 2010)

i had one done 2 weeks ago, but don't know how to uploads pics on here.


----------

